# Talking on the Phone with other SASers



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Last evening I spoke with Nae for nearly 4 hours till my cordless phone battery went dead.

A couple days before that I spoke with Annie (lepardess) for a couple hours as well.

I issue a challenge to any & all. Contact me and I'll give you my phone #. I will talk to anyone who's brave enough to call the infamous UltraShy. I'm actually a nice guy.

Karl


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

4 hours! That's impressive. I think my record long phone conversation is about 15 minutes. After that I run out of things to say.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, I recently talked to someone I met online for about 40 minutes. I thought that was a lot. There's no way I could ever have enough to say for 4 hours.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy gets three boogies :boogie :boogie :boogie!
That's not easy to do, man!


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

That's great, maybe the walls were down because you all knew about each others' SA and were less judgemental or something. I live in Australia so I don't think I'll be calling anytime soon!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

4 hours wow thats amazining. I never had a 4 hour conversation with anyone before. Sighes


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

damn, what do you talk about for 4 hours. THe last time i spent that long on the phone was with my ex, but it didnt really count cuz she fell asleep. I guess I am a boring person. I did not have the heart to hang up on her so I stayed with her til her mom hung up the phone for her lol


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_That's awesome! :banana Four hours is a lot._ :fall


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

w3stfa11 said:


> I think I find you intimidating (no offense)


He's not intimidating. Just curmedgeonly. :b (But I'm a *bleep* myself, so I respect curmedgeony).

Well, this is a peculiar offer to say the least...bored, perhaps? Or are you just experimenting with the odder aspects of life?

Anyway, you come across online as an intelligent guy, so it's not surprising that you could talk to anyone for four hours.

M'self, the longest conversation I ever held was three hours with my last boyfriend...and he did most of the talking. Actually, that was how all of my conversations went. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Karl, if your interested in calling me just give me a msg.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

How can anyone possibly talk on the phone for 4 hours, I'd be terrified. :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honeslty, I think you would lose track of time. I talked to a girl for 2-3 hours. I ended up getting the heebie-jeebies becasue I was afriad she would be drawn to me too much. The other time, I ended up crying. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Last night I talked to both Noca and orpheus.

Orpheus called late and I was on the phone with him till 2:45 AM my time (I guess 12:45 AM his time).


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Last night I talked to both Noca and orpheus.
> 
> Orpheus called late and I was on the phone with him till 2:45 AM my time (I guess 12:45 AM his time).


I was expecting a gruffer voice.

But the sardonic humor was right on. :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lostwitness said:


> How can anyone possibly talk on the phone for 4 hours, I'd be terrified. :hide


I'm not a phone-friendly person myself, but with the right person, you'd be surprised. I've had regular 6+ hour conversations with someone from this board.


----------

